# Tank sprayer help



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey fellers, I need some guidance with my spraying. My front lawn is 20,000 square foot. I have a 25 gal. sprayer I haul it around on the back of my gator. I'll be using round up concentrate in Sept to kill everything off for a Reno. Also barricade after establishment. My questions are.
1. How much water you think (estimate)would cover 20,000 sq. ? It says it sprays 1 gal a minute. If I'm driving slow spraying...
2. This doesn't put out a mist spray when I pull the trigger, it's quite a bit. Would one swath outwards be enough chemical or come back in the path like usual? Say a 6ft. Swath outwards or so.
3. Should I stop and stir it like every 10 minutes? I know a backpack sprayer keeps it agitated when u pump it.
4. Does the tank cleaning stuff at TSC work for cleaning these things effectively? Since I'll be swapping chems up.... Thanks!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> 1. How much water you think (estimate)would cover 20,000 sq. ? It says it sprays 1 gal a minute. If I'm driving slow spraying...
> 2. This doesn't put out a mist spray when I pull the trigger, it's quite a bit. Would one swath outwards be enough chemical or come back in the path like usual? Say a 6ft. Swath outwards or so.
> 3. Should I stop and stir it like every 10 minutes? I know a backpack sprayer keeps it agitated when u pump it.
> 4. Does the tank cleaning stuff at TSC work for cleaning these things effectively? Since I'll be swapping chems up.... Thanks!


I use a 25gal sprayer on my yard. You can see some of the modifications I did to it Here.

1. Anywhere from 20-25 gallons for 20k sq ft will work for most sprays. You could double up the Gallons to 40-50 for 20k sq ft for the 41% glyphosate since most labels have you putting it down at 1 gallon of carrier for 300 sq ft. 
2. Hard to say. Check your coverage with some water on concrete. I would recommend a overlap method. Drive down in one direction and then drive back up over where the end of the spray path ends. That will get you double coverage and less chance for missed spots.
3. Maybe, but I wouldn't think so. Does your pump redirect extra pressure back to the tank. If so, that will be enough agitation. Also driving and turning will help agitate it.
4. I don't use a tank cleaner and spray all different things. When done spraying, empty as much mix from the tank as possible, then fill it up with water and run the pump for a couple minutes. Drain and repeat a second time.

Make sure you get your glyphosate (round up) sprayed 4 weeks before your target seed down date. It takes a few weeks for a full kill, and then any spots that might have been missed can be spot sprayed. You don't have to, but it will give you a chance for better results.

Work on timing/and calibrating your spray setup to your yard. Do some test runs with just water or soil conditioners so you can get your gallons/1000 sq ft dialed in. Also if you can, take some pictures of the spray setup and the nozzle/nozzles that are used.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete that spray rig looks awesome. We have the same tank. I'd love to mod mine into a boom type like that. Thanks for the info. I was thinking about 20 gals would cover it but wasn't sure. I'll do some test runs and nuke it twice before my Reno. It'll be mid September here before I can seed anyway. I'll post a pic of my sprayer. I need to put a different tip on it but not sure how to do that


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Post some pics of the sprayer as well as the type of tip, the pump that is mounted on it, and the plumbing.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Post some pics of the sprayer as well as the type of tip, the pump that is mounted on it, and the plumbing.


I will do this first thing in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Post some pics of the sprayer as well as the type of tip, the pump that is mounted on it, and the plumbing.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Does it just have a spray wand? Or is there a single nozzle mounted behind the gator? Also maybe take a few pics of the back of the gator with a tape measure showing the height and the width of the bed.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a sprayer and in the manual it does specify how much goes down after figuring out mph and psi


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's just a spray wand


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> It's just a spray wand


Got it. Looks like the tank has a return off of the pump. That would be good enough to keep agitation while spraying. Do you want to just keep it with the spray wand and looking to upgrade the tip? If so, take the tip off so we can see what the base of it looks like. Or maybe you want to upgrade your wand to something that accepts teejet tips like this. If you are interested in a boom setup, let me know. That pump would be able to support a 3 nozzle boom off of the back of the gator with a spray width 60"-90" wide depending on the boom height.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Vols_fan08 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a spray wand
> ...


Okay Pete I'm gonna get these pics up tomorrow. Been so busy. I'd like to set it up like that. Question.. In the meantime while killing the lawn, can I cut the lawn after applying glyphosate? Or wait ten days until it browns? Thks


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

5-7 days after using glyphosate I would start scalping the lawn.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Does it just have a spray wand? Or is there a single nozzle mounted behind the gator? Also maybe take a few pics of the back of the gator with a tape measure showing the height and the width of the bed.




Bed width is 50"
Ground to bed .. 26"
Ground to mid tank.. 34" 
Tank width.. 30"


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I can build you a parts list for a 3 nozzle boom that mounts to the back of the gator if you want. Unfortunately a bigger boom will need a bigger pump, but it should have a 90" spray width at that height. 
Give me until the weekend and I'll put it together. Couple questions. Does the pump continuously run? Or does it shut off when it reaches 40psi? Also does the wiring have a toggle switch to turn the pump on and off?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks for the info. I can build you a parts list for a 3 nozzle boom that mounts to the back of the gator if you want. Unfortunately a bigger boom will need a bigger pump, but it should have a 90" spray width at that height.
> Give me until the weekend and I'll put it together. Couple questions. Does the pump continuously run? Or does it shut off when it reaches 40psi? Also does the wiring have a toggle switch to turn the pump on and off?


Okay thanks bud. It shuts off. I was looking at getting a wire with a switch. Figured it'd make life easier for me.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I had some time to put some thought into making a boom for you. With the pump you have, I would suggest a 3 nozzle boom. You can always go larger later by getting a bigger pump and all these parts I am suggesting would all be used in making a larger boom if wanted.

You can use the 164 page Teejet Catalog as reference, as all the parts are in there.

To start, here is the parts list I would use to convert your setup to a 3 nozzle boom.

From Spraysmarter I would get:
Qty of 3-AA111SQ-1(1" Square Clamp Assy)
Qty of 1-8120-NYB-406TD (3/8" Double Hose Shank Nozzle Body)
Qty of 2-8121-NYB-406TD(3/8" Single Hose Shank Nozzle Body)
Qty of 1-HBT038(3/8" Hose Barb Tee)
Qty of 3-CP8027-1-NYB(Tip/Body Cap)
Qty of 3-4193A-PP-10-50SS(50 Mesh Check Valve Strainer)
Qty of 3-XR11003-VS(Teejet XR Tip-Choose "Blue")Good tip for foliar sprays.

Optional/Additional Tip that is better for applying things that need to get into the soil
Qty of 3-AIXR11003-VP(Teejet AIXR Tip-Choose "Blue")

From Homedepot:
Qty of 1-SKU 368210(1 in. x 72 in. Square Tube)

3/8" hose and Hose Clamps

Your total from spraysmarter would be $38.62($51.70 if you got the AIXR tips as well) plus shipping and an additional $25 from HomeDepot.

This would make you a 60"-66" 3 nozzle boom with a spray width of 90"-99". If interested I can get more detailed on assembly, and nozzle spacing.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I had some time to put some thought into making a boom for you. With the pump you have, I would suggest a 3 nozzle boom. You can always go larger later by getting a bigger pump and all these parts I am suggesting would all be used in making a larger boom if wanted.
> 
> You can use the 164 page Teejet Catalog as reference, as all the parts are in there.
> 
> ...


Pete you are the man! :ugeek: thank you I was thinking the price would be so much more than that.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

No problem! I will try and get some more info up when I have some time, but for ~$60 you can have a nice setup that will put down products very evenly!


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> No problem! I will try and get some more info up when I have some time, but for ~$60 you can have a nice setup that will put down products very evenly!


Roger that. I never would've been able to put that together. Wish I was more mechanically inclined but I chose to take the jock/sports path early in life haha. If I get hung up when putting it together I'll holler at you :nod:


----------

